# Lytro camera



## bianni (Nov 9, 2012)

Nice to own one

Lytro: the amazing new perspective on photography - CNN.com


----------



## elreyj88 (Nov 9, 2012)

Lack of quality, me and my coworkers all agree


----------



## elreyj88 (Nov 9, 2012)

As well not ergonomically friendly


----------



## panblue (Nov 9, 2012)

I'd like one..but a couple of Go Pro cams are higher on my list.



bianni said:


> Nice to own one
> 
> Lytro: the amazing new perspective on photography - CNN.com


----------



## KmH (Nov 9, 2012)

Gimmick! A solution without a problem. :lmao:


----------



## irfan.in.tx (Nov 9, 2012)

The only serious use I can think of is for forensic photography, when the investigators can focus in on different points at their leisure.


----------



## amolitor (Nov 10, 2012)

It pushes more of the process in to post. I can't speak to their software specifically, but the technology allows you to select DoF and plane of focus in post. This is not the first time we're seen an aspect of photography move from pre-button-press to later in the chain, and I dare say every time people said "Pfft, that's ridiculous! Why would anyone do it that way?"

It may or may not become a dominant technology, but it's an interesting example of a large trend of pushing things from pre to post.


----------



## panblue (Nov 10, 2012)

I agree. Not only 'post production' but also interaction, e.g in the context of an art installation.



amolitor said:


> It pushes more of the process in to post. I can't speak to their software specifically, but the technology allows you to select DoF and plane of focus in post. This is not the first time we're seen an aspect of photography move from pre-button-press to later in the chain, and I dare say every time people said "Pfft, that's ridiculous! Why would anyone do it that way?"
> 
> It may or may not become a dominant technology, but it's an interesting example of a large trend of pushing things from pre to post.


----------



## mjhoward (Nov 10, 2012)

KmH said:


> Gimmick! A solution without a problem. :lmao:



If it was a macro specific camera capable of 1:1 and higher, I would be interested.  It would be awesome to take one razor thin macro shot and be able to do a nearly unlimited stack in post.  No need for a rail!


----------



## panblue (Nov 10, 2012)

mjhoward said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Gimmick! A solution without a problem. :lmao:
> ...



Maybe soon; 'early days'


----------



## Helen B (Nov 10, 2012)

Raytrix http://www.raytrix.de/ are well ahead of Lytro for such technical applications, and for motion capture.


----------



## Designer (Nov 10, 2012)

(quote)  "It also lets you share that creativity online with your friends and family ... (and) can be embedded fully into social networks such as Facebook, Twitter and Google+."

Oh, thank God!​


----------



## evti (Jan 20, 2013)

Just stumbled upon more detailed explanations about Lytro here. But still not sure if it worth buying it


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 20, 2013)

i may pick one up just to play with it when the prices come down. maybe if i can find one around $200.  could be fun. take it for what it is...a pocket camera that gives you a little extra play in post. if you like using PS or LR on all your photos, the post work really isnt any extra work anyway.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Jan 20, 2013)

call sanford and son


----------

